# Prognova Help Please!



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

I am due to start taking 6mg of Prognova tomorrow on day 1 of my cycle for FET in Czech Republic.  I don't know whether I'm supposed to take 2mg three times a day or 3 tablets once a day.

I've emailed the doc over there but am waiting for a reply.

What is the general consensus?


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

I had same worry. My clinic told me to spread them out throughout the day (1 every 8 hours). I had to do same with the ultrageston later in the cycle.

Mrs signs


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

i took all 3 at the same time of day and still do  good luck xxx


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks both of you.  The advice seems to vary.  

I think I'll try and spread mine out.  Not looking forward to trying to insert the utrogestan at lunchtime though.  Think I might take that dose orally!!


----------

